# early racing bike with Cyclomotor



## dave the wave (Apr 28, 2012)

here's something cool.


----------



## sam (Apr 28, 2012)

Chatter Lea luggs/Bb/and chainring&crank arms.
Is it yours?


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 28, 2012)

it sold at a swap meet for $2500.i thought it was kinda high.


----------



## sam (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe? Collin deals in motorbikes and would know.It's English--I have a tandem with those luggs


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2012)

2500.00 sounds about right... Pretty cool..


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 29, 2012)

Why on earth would that be a "racing bike"?  I'm just cranky.


----------



## sam (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd say it's a racing bike because the front rim looks to be a "sprint" rim(the back wheel is not original to the bike.)The forks look to be of the round legs type used in racing--can't see if they are tru track forks or not---the chain ring is skiptooth which the English used mostly on track bikes.Should be Block not roller chain.And Chater Lea was a racer turned parts maker.His luggs /BB/and Chainring were considered top of the line.Major taylor stem too.It's an English Track bike or a Path Racer.And Pre-war.
The bike it's self might have been the real prize.Maybe you aught check who bought it--see if the frame is 4-sale!


----------

